# Background color



## Tasman (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,
i just wanted to ask you guys what your favourite background color is.

I have the choice between blue, black and white.

I would be cool if you can give me a quick answer.

The result will be presented later.

Thx

Greetings from Berlin/Germany

Alp


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Always black for me!!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm partial to black, though it'd be nice to be able to remove it for photography purposes. My background is integrated (acrylic aquarium).


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I usually try out numerous colors to see what I like. Various plants and fish call for different background colors to compliment other components. 

WHen I get home, I'll search for a photo series which shows this.


----------



## Tasman (Jun 7, 2004)

HI,
thx for your quick answer. I tried all three. All of them look great. The fish I keep are Nannostomus marginatus (Dwarf Pencil-fish), Crystal Reds, Cherry's and Dario Dario.

Cant wait to see your pics.

Greets 

Tasman


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Chose what you like ...any colour is good enough
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=5501&page=3&pp=10


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i think black makes the plants stand out the most.


----------



## Tasman (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,
I have two pics of the small tank. One in white on with blue. I know the backside is still dirty but I will clean it when I put the background on it.

White:









Blue:










Greets 
Tasman


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think black would look best in that tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think either black or blue would look nice. I personally don't think the white does it much justice, though.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Go with the Blue, that is what I always use.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have used both blue and black, and nothing looks as good as black. That is because the background should be completely unobtrusive - you shouldn't even notice what color it is. Black does that. Just my inexpert opinion, of course.


----------

